# Lost Nikon D3100 Gunnison gorge. Has a ton of pics on it. This one hurts bad.



## skibloke (Jun 17, 2013)

While floating the Gunnison from chuker to pleasure park on June 8 a member of my party took my Nikon out of a dry bag to look for something under it. He forgot to put it back and actually left it sitting under a PJ at the old caddis camp below ute park. I didnt notice it was missing until we got to T-**** that night and my buddy remembered what he had accidently done. We are 110% postive it was left at the old caddis camp. Ive been working hard with some guide shops and the blm and it hasn't turned up yet. It's a d3100 in a black case, not a point and shoot, but a digital SLR with a large lens. This is a devastating loss as there are over 1300 pictures on the memory card from New Zealand this spring. I know someone has found it because some friends ,a few guide buddy's and the blm have all stopped to look and it has been removed. Please let me know if youve heard anyone mention finding a camera between June 9 and now in the gunnison gorge. If you have found it and are reading this, I don't care about the camera, just mail me the memory cards.

PO Box 1015
Minturn, 81645



970-389-7664


Thanks,
Stephen


----------

